# Well once again



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well....

The most orthadox part of Jerusalem Meir Shearim was hit again by a suicide bomber.

Over 50 have been injured and I believe the death count is 10 or so.

All in the name of god eh?...Bu** sh**

and some worry about what goes on here on cheftalk.

seems pretty silly.
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I cannot even begin to understand the people who do these things.

Agreed, Brad. This little nothingness here matters not at all in light of world events. Petty and childish.

Nancy


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Amen to both of you, Nancy and CC!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

...and we have so little time here. Arguing is such a waste of it.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

As Cape Chef say's "Once Again" I would rather say "Never Again".We have seen so much suffering on both sides that it gets to a point where you say what has happened to bring us to a point where human life has no meaning.There is so much good to enjoy if we'd only respect each others differences.I hope that each of us will do all we can to bring love&understanding toeach other and reach out to those who need to learn that we are all part of the same universe. Shalom,Salem Alechem.peace to all.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You know Dad you are right,

I always found your wisdom words to live by, but right after reading your post I went to read the jerusalem post on line, only to find 10 more Israeli killed near Ofra by a palestinian sniper.

7 where Israeli military and the others were civilians bringing in relief to the area.

Oh well, so much for "Never again"
But at least we have family.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There's nothing that I can say that hasn't already been said, but it breaks my heart to see any 2 religious or cultural groups fight, when they can instead celebrate their differences and learn from each other. Unfortunately, the Middle East is too far gone to ever begin to understand or respect each other. It's a horrible situation.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I have a small class of juniors and seniors researching Syria, Israel, and Palestine. They have no background on this subject at all, so they don't understand the news reports. It's interesting that something so big to so many people is not known about at all by some. If any of you have any comments you'd like to pass on to these students, send me a PM and I'll pass it on to them. They might feel a little closer to the subject if they had some input from people who care.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Cape chef,how do you reason with an irrational person?
I too am appalled at the current events in the Middle East as well as the atrocities being carried out in India.
There will always be political agitators,fanatics and arms dealers who don`t care about normal people`s welfare.
They are like scorpions,they kill because it`s in their nature and they probably enjoy it.
They use religion as an excuse to justify their actions.
We can all think of examples of acts of barbarism,bigotry & envy.
The world would be a better place with odious individuals who want to kill,maim or destroy.
The sad thing is we are stuck with them until people stop financing and arming these modern day cavemen!
I don`t care what colour or religion someone is,if a person is polite to me,i`ll be polite to them.
Why can`t some individuals enjoy whatever time they have on the planet,maybe i expect too much. Leo.R


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Sorry folks,i meant to say that the world would be a better place WITHOUT odious individuals who want to kill,maim or destroy.
Leo.R


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Marzoli,

let them read the cover of the Jerusalem post everyday

www.jerusalempost.com

Or the jewish world review at

www.jewishworldreview.com

I think that this tiny world of ours is so divided, and so untrustworthy, that this chapter in humanity will never end.
cc


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks! I'll add these links to my web page.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Nothing will change untill we are able to accept the fact that we are all children of the same God,one who does not judge by color, religion,or ethicity.All we can do is respect each other and raise are voice when we see an injustice. Shalom,Salem Alechem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dad...

Yes you are right, This is the way you raised your family.

But, some might say that they don't subscribe to the same god.
Do you think that the terrorist who opened fire at 2:00 in Tel Aviv in those two restaurants has the same god as the three people he murdered and the 30+ he injured?

I am not sure about that.
Dad, You taught me to see people from the inside out, for this I am grateful.

Yet my rose colored glasses are being stained more and more everyday.
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Why must we all have to accept that we are all God's childern before the strife can end? It should be enough ( and maybe even more important) to realize that we all have to share this ONE world, and our exsitence ( and that of our childern, and their childern, etc.) would be much better if we helped each other instead of trying to kill each other. Maybe we are all childern of God, maybe not (that is long debate that has been raging for millenia), but this is certain: "We are all childern of Earth, and thus all brothers and sisters, no matter what are beliefs are.


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

The problem we face is that to many of us have allowed our glasses to become stained,that's why we are blinded to all the beauty that surround's us.We allow ourselves only to see the horrors.Try to look at your children your mates the flowers the tree's and if you are lucky your Grandchildren.Listen to music,watch a Ballet,and a fine painting or any piece of art.We are blessed to live at the greatest time in history. Love&Beloved


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Pete,You are right,we are all children of this earth regardless of what God we believe in,even if we don't believe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My very dear friend lives in Israel. He tells me that he was in synagogue when the bomb exploded - and he was filled with fear. He believes that this will make him better at the work he does, because he understands the fear. His work is important - but I cannot imagine doing it. He doesn't want to worry me, because he knows that it scares me - so he doesn't tell me all he experiences.

My dear, dear friend, I cannot pray - but I wish with all my being for your safety and the safety of your wife, friends, and colleagues.

Thank you Non Chef for your words. I sent a hug to you through Brad...here's another from me directly.

Nancy


----------



## chefmurray (Dec 28, 2001)

Killing Kids and Women in the name of Allah
Makes a lot of sense....
Killing Kids and women in the name of Christ
Makes just as much sense.....


I'm like George Carlin
From now on I think I'm going to worship the Sun
and Pray to Joe Peshe
Because Joe gets things done.....
No one fools with Joe Peshe...

Thank Joe Peshe that the Arabs hate each other
more than they hate us
Let them kill each other....

May the Schwartz be with you !!!!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Why can't religions co-exist in peace elsewhere as they do in the US? Let's face it, there are always fanatics (KKK, etc.) but for the most part, the US is a good example to hold up for diversity. 

Northern Ireland vs. England
Israel vs. Palestinians
Dali Lama vs. China

In the words of Rodney King, "Why can't we all just get along?" (Kind of a lame example but it fits.)


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Chiffonade, with all due respect I must disagree with you, but not wanting to start anything here on the boards, I don't want to get into it. Just to say that you don't need to go nearly as far as the KKK to see the religious prejudices that abound here. Nuf' said.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Go to school in armoured transport, wake up to find all your friends dead, have lunch in a cafe and be blown to pieces.

Be careful how you exhibit your social morals, when you have never had you child bleed to death in your arms, or attend your fathers funeral because he was a Jew.

I urge anyone who really gives a s**t about these issues to read the stories every single day.

www.jerusalempost.com

To my friends defending and standing erect as the bombs are hurled at you, I love you


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

According to Reuter's the death toll stands at 1019 Palestinieans, and 333 Israelis. Innocents have died on both sides. And until both sides are willing to come to the table and offer up something, that death toll will continue to rise. And who suffers? The innocent people trying to eek out an exsistence. Religion, in the hands of man, is bad enough, but add in politics, and you have one of the most sinister forces on this planet. For those I have just offended with that last statement, I just ask that you stop and think about it for a minute. I am not knocking the original teachings of religions, but how humankind likes to take those teachings and twist them, and pervert them to suit their own, "worldly" needs. Most of the world's great prophets taught about peace and love, or at the very least, tolerance, yet humankind kills in the name of these same prophets. It makes me sick! As I said in an earlier post, we are all the childern of Earth. That makes us ALL brothers and sisters. It is time to start acting like it!!!!!!!!


----------

